# This baby is going into the paint shop



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm going to paint it a medium purple.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Because when I was gluing the sidepipes on I got CA on tha paint and it just fell right off the car where it touched the car.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

No kidding! I wonder what kind of paint is on it?

May your new paint be sag-free! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mic...*

Between this beauty and the 2 JL's (which rock themselves) you've been a busy guy! Any others in the "oven"?

tjd


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm revitalizing an Aurora Cobra GT. I just repainted the details last night. I am going to decal it tonight. I am planning on starting an AFX porsche 934 in Gulf colors tonight. I am planning a black Mustang coupe T/A and adding a driver to my JLTO Snake Eyes Cobra and adding some decals. I also have a RRR 57 Chevy Fairground that needs paint and decals. I keep thinking about getting a couple of those Repco Brahms from RRR, but I can't seem to get my slimline chassis to run fast enough to be fun. When I do order from RRR I have to get some pipes for my AFX Red 56 Ford pick-up. I have a ton of stuff in mind. I have a couple JL Road Runners I painte years ago that could use some decals.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I'm confused. Is that a Shelby Cobra GT? Or a Ferrari GTO?

There is no such thing as a Ferrari Cobra.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

OK, I was a bit mixed up. It was suppoed to be Aurora Cobra GT and a JL Snake Eyes Cobra.

I going back to edit my post now.


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Mic,

Newer to this post/thread. Question? What is CA? I keep seeing it pop up about using it for to fill axle holes on Chassis and whatever else and I'm assumimg it to be a type of glue? Is there a store name for it so I can pick up some? And, can it be used to fill in axle holes on hubs if they were drilled to big?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Bro-man44 said:


> Hey Mic,
> 
> Newer to this post/thread. Question? What is CA? I keep seeing it pop up about using it for to fill axle holes on Chassis and whatever else and I'm assumimg it to be a type of glue? Is there a store name for it so I can pick up some? And, can it be used to fill in axle holes on hubs if they were drilled to big?
> 
> ...


 Its cyanoacrylate or CA-just a scientific name for superglue! Theres good CA and bad CA though.I build & fly R/C airplanes and buy the hobby quality CA.You should be able to get some at your local hobby shop.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bummer about your lead sled Mike. That had to hurt.  Sure glad I'm not the only one that has stuff like that happen.

"Now where did that 'lil part go? Oh crap! It's stuck to my tweezers that are now glued to my finger! D'oh! .... and now there's a big goob on my windshield too! #%*&@!

Note/Q: Does anyone know if "future" prevents CA from killing paint?

Sounds like you've got a fun backlog of great projects in the wings. Might be a fun thread to start: "My Slot To Do list"


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Note/Q: Does anyone know if "future" prevents CA from killing paint?


I'll know tonight. 

*EDIT:* No, it doesn't.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here are some pics of works in progress.

The Gulf 934 Porsche made it to the paint shop tonight.










The Cobra GT got decaled. Its being clearcoated now.










And the Lead Sled is soaking in Pinesol. The paint is running off already, you can see it on the bottom of the container around the car.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Here are some pics of works in progress.
> 
> The Gulf 934 Porsche made it to the paint shop tonight.
> 
> ...


yowzers, you left the bumper on?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> yowzers, you left the bumper on?


Yea, I'm going for this look, only more purple.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I thought the sled was gonna be Gulf blue also! LOL. Just funnin'.

Cant wait to see the over and under purple version.

The decals really help the Cobra GT stand out.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks.


Stripping the Lead Sled went well. The parts that didn't strip didn't because there is CA over those areas.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I should do a Gulf one. I'm now thinking about doing it to this one.

Someone else likes Gulf colors. Look at this.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Lead Sled looks good in gray primer.










In this shot you can see the color I am going to use.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Cobra GT is finished and mounted.

Here are a couple before pictures.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

And now, the after pictures.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Lead Sled is finished too.



















I tried some white walls on it, but didn't like it with them on it. I may blacken behind the grill after the paint cures for a few more days. Then again I may not.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike! Nice retouch on the Cobra's white stripes. Tricky enough let alone on the various contours of the Cobra GT. 
How about some details on your technique?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Pactra Trim Tape. In this case I only had to do the roof, so there was no real contouring. The tape does actuall contour pretty easily when necessary.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

nice paint job on the Lead Sled


----------

